# what is substrate? ive never heard any other than gravle?



## twcurtis75 (Dec 19, 2008)

I sorry to ask such a basic question. I realize it's "soil" used for planting. 
I have a vivid pic in my head of what i want my tank to be when i'm done. I'm a little stuck on how the substrate works. I have several large rocks that I intend on intigrating into the aquscape. how do you "stack" them in i way,to put plants all around them, and still climb elevation quickly tward the top corners? is it possible for the substrate to suport the rocks so there is adiquate space between them to put plants and actually embed the rock in a "mold"? I want to make (in the 2 back corners ) a side of a hill. i planed to stack the rocks with plants on and between them. I have planted around rocks before and i cant picture being able to put enough plants in the cracks. i dont want to completely cover the rocks either. also how are you able to not vacuume the gravle? this would up root the plants. i clean my gravle once a month and it needs it every time.going from 20-25 large convicts to 6-8 large "other fish", i realize that i'll be dealing with alot less fish but i will still need to vacuume more than just a water change wont i?


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

substate is a aquatic soil and yes it can support rocks as it compacts with water being added. dont shove your siphon into the substrate just simple guide it along the bottom to get out any mulm that you see. also cichlids are terrible fish for plants aquariums as they like to move things around.


----------



## twcurtis75 (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes I am converting my tank completely. I dont really like convicts i just fell into them. I will have different fish and lots of plants when it's done. i'v been reading articals and reasearching lately. i'm concerned that once i pay out the set up cost and have all equipt, plants , and suplies needed to grow sucsessfully, will I be able to afford to maintain? from what i've been reading there is lots of different treatments and co2 that need replaced or re filled. how much is it to maintain a medium light co2 injected ferts the whole nine yards?


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

twcurtis75 said:


> is it possible for the substrate to suport the rocks so there is adiquate space between them to put plants and actually embed the rock in a "mold"? I want to make (in the 2 back corners ) a side of a hill.


You are a little ahead of me in defining your mission, but if I understand you correctly, think about this with me. I am in some very preliminary stages of a setup. I am almost sure to use a derivative of Gilles' background technique as described here. I have been pondering the thought of terracing a section of the bottom with the same material, possibly leaving "bowls" that will stabilize substrate?

Am I following you correctly?


----------



## twcurtis75 (Dec 19, 2008)

intothenew said:


> You are a little ahead of me in defining your mission, but if I understand you correctly, think about this with me. I am in some very preliminary stages of a setup. I am almost sure to use a derivative of Gilles' background technique as described here. I have been pondering the thought of terracing a section of the bottom with the same material, possibly leaving "bowls" that will stabilize substrate?
> 
> Am I following you correctly?


Your tank looks killer! i love it. nice job. your tank has a flat scape. i want mine to have basicly rocks stacked in the back corners and sort of come out tward the front as a rounded hill (or finger of the hill) about 3" tall at the front getting taller till it reaches the wall of rocks in the back. i want the plants to blend everything but not completely cover my rocks. i like my rocks! and you are way ahead of me! mine is just a vivid pic in my head. i wont have the resources to do my conversion till march or so. i'm simply trying to get info, tips, and find out if and whare good places to get equipt , fish, plants on line? never done anything like that. how do you get fish or even plants in the mail and still be alive?


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

twcurtis75 said:


> Your tank looks killer!


Although I would love to take credit for it, that is "Gilles" tank not mine. I am just looking at it for some construction techniques.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

well if you ever need any help setting up drop me an email through my profile. i have learned some tricks after many trial and error. also intothenew you can do terrecing with rocks or like i used recently turtle steps that i laid on their sides and used as a terrece.


----------

